# Does Sharing Your Goals Make You Less Likely To Achieve Them?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

If you’re not familiar with the TED talks, I recommend checking them out. Ted.com’s tagline is “riveting talks by remarkable people, free to the world.” The short videos feature entrepreneurs, artists, philanthropists, entertainers, scientists, authors and thought leaders from almost every field. I’ve watched a lot of TED videos, but last week a Burn the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

